# Any report from Canada??



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

Im guessing all in frozen solid, but have the birds left yet???


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Most of them except for ones along Bow River and Calgary. Ponds are frozen 80%. Big lakes might have little open water . Alberta has not seen the big freeze yet..soon! :roll:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

The birds are all gone from Saskatchewan, The snows left 2 weeks ago.
Canadas just a couple days ago. Ducks have been gone for 3 weeks.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is a good afternoon of shooting, lots of Mallards still around the big water and rivers. With the return of the warm weather we decided to check out a few spots. Sure enough the greenies are still here in big numbers..
[siteimg]2980[/siteimg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've said it before, but it's funny to say. You know things are changing when the ND boys complain of getting short stopped!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice work Brobones.


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

short stopped?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Haven't left yet so no they have not short stopped, unless all of ND counts


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

brobones, do you mean they (they meaning mallards) haven't all left Canada yet? are there still some heavy flocks around you, or just little ones?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

There are some good numbers still around, I would say close to 10k in two different fields. Some honkers left yet also. With the mild weather they will stay not many guys hunting waterfowl now..


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Decent numbers of Canada's still around. All feeding in the same place untill xmas. Certain parts of the river stay open for a while. Had a couple of great hunts this past weekend.
Will try to find some greenheads this week. Need one more greenhead fix before the dekes get put away...


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

here south east of Calgary after Nov 1 you can hunt birds off certain portions of the Bow River where there are still some birds that don't want to head south because the water is not frozen and there is no snow in the fields..temp now is 12 degrees
Saw about 5000 dark geese and about 2000 ducks between Calgary and 30 miles downstream...most of the geese are in the city and fly out a few miles to feed.
Haven't seen any body hunting for last 2 weeks


----------



## hunterdan (Dec 4, 2005)

Im from Ontario Canada ... and me and my dad thought we'd give it a shot the other monring even though the marsh from frozen over and not holding many birds... We only put 2 dozen avery green head mallards out and sure **** the birds just came it like they did weeks before.. so we decided to call some buddies up and ended up with 72 mallards... and that was yesterday the 2nd of Dec... but don't worry.. the birs are on their way...


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

-26c here this morning and the only birds around, are the ones in my freezer.


----------

